# Fridge pipe not getting hot at the back



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been meaning to ask about this since April, our fridge seems to have a mind of it's own, but last time I had it running on gas, the refrigerant pipe got warm for less than a foot from the burner, but then it was quite cold to the touch, is this a symptom of something, would inverting the whole thing actually do anything as is often mentioned, but rarely get feedback on.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

I seem to recall a recent post about a fridge quiick fix........go for a bumpy MH ride.
Could you find a nice bumpy road nearby ?
During my current time in the UK, 40 miles an hour on some roads is absolutely terrifying !
Bill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Where we live every road is a bumpy road, not to mention speed bumps sorry "traffic calming measures" :roll:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Assuming everything else is A1 you will either have a leak or an air lock, by turning the fridge upside down for a few hours you may clear the air lock. Give it a go Kev, you have nothing to lose, over the years this has cured many a faulty fridge.

On an absorption fridge this is one of the the reasons the fridge must be kept level at all times.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I am thinking of trying it Drew, it's jsut a beast to get out, hence asking if anyone has had it work long term as I'ts not something we want to do often.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi kev


im sure you will end up doing it and hopefully the result will be good

and we will know from the bosses own words once and for all as to weather it is worth it

but i have herd in the past of it working especially on older fridges 

hope it does

just done 23 miles and me a--e is sore


barry


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

just wanted to add something above and when i click on edit it asks if i want to delete

just an other facts blip

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

VS should be paying us all for our loyalty, if it wasn't for that this place would have closed a long time ago, still my subs are due again soon, and I'll not be paying them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well that's that plan scuppered.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Re fridge buggering about, I have one insurmountable problem,   at home the van tilts forward and to the left, I'm wondering how much it will tolerate at the angle it's at now before it screws up again, is it a fast process or a a slow decay?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> VS should be paying us all for our loyalty, if it wasn't for that this place would have closed a long time ago, still my subs are due again soon, and I'll not be paying them.


My sub runs out next month. Guess what?:thefinger:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fridge tech makes my blood boil, I bet fridges are the starting point of half the membership on forums, no other item gets as much attention, so why is that they are so rubbish, why is level so important, can they not make a part that has a bit more tolerance to lean angles, by perhaps making the part which is heated a little bigger, no idea what it's called, Google was no help either


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've been meaning to ask about this since April, our fridge seems to have a mind of it's own, but last time I had it running on gas, the refrigerant pipe got warm for less than a foot from the burner, but then it was quite cold to the touch, is this a symptom of something, would inverting the whole thing actually do anything as is often mentioned, but rarely get feedback on.


Hi Kev,

Is your fridge running efficiently on 12/240v?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes 240v is fine Drew. never sure of the 12v as we never open it when driving or a brief stop except for getting milk out, I do now have a inside and outside temperature gizmo to check without opening but we've not been out to make use of it.

Tomorrow I am taking all the gubins apart, ready to pull it out and try the inverting trick, and give the back a really good clean and vac out as I'll not be limited by the vent placing.

At least it's on a level where I don't have to lift it, only carry it.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hold on Kev, if the fridge is working on 240v efficiently then it can't be the refrigerant. The 240v does the same job as the gas i.e. heat the refrigerant.

There must be a problem with the gas not heating the refrigerant properly.

Check Heat

Deviations from the correct amount of heat will alter the ratios of ammonia and water in the refrigerant mix. This reduces the efficiency of the refrigerator. If the refrigerator heats the solution with an electric heater, it is probably heated to the right temperature. However, gas flames may need adjustments. Check the gas pressure and the seals on the gas lines. Inspect the switch, thermostat, and igniter, as well as the flue and burner. Another way to check is to take the temperature of the boiler and absorber after approximately 1 hour of operation. The two temperatures should be the same at this point.

Repair or Replace Cooling Unit.

If the above three criteria of level mounting, adequate ventilation, and proper heat are met, the absorption refrigerator should work. If it doesn't, the cooling unit is probably broken. This could happen for several reasons. If the unit is operated off-level, a siphon pump that was covered with refrigerant may have been exposed to air. It would then corrode, and the corrosion can block the refrigerant line. If the back of the cooler heats up but the box doesn’t chill, this is a strong indicator of a blockage.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Drew, that's quite complex for my old brain.

My problem at home is the van tilts towards left front, so I'm a bit stuffed, as for the 240v working okay, I haven't checked it since April, when the van was parked in a different place, can't park there now to recheck it.

I'll dig the ramps out of the back of the garage to see if I can get nearer to level to give it a proper go, and report back re 240, then go from there.

After looking at this the cooling unit will not be getting repaired.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I did think about joining in with my theories earlier but others seemed to be doing OK

Drew, is it not normal to accredit your source with recognition.? http://www.rvrefrigerator.net/Troubleshooting.htm

Another site which explains with a generic diagram. http://www.thedometicguy.com/blog/dometic-refrigerator-wont-get-cold-enough/

Have a read through those two Kev and all should become clear with reference to your original question, even why turning the unit upside down will possibly work.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going to get the van up on leveling wedges today, then give it some EHU to test it on 240v.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All hooked up and on test, I thought I'd leave it for 2 hours out of level first to see what happens on 240v, ambient is 18c, freezer box is 16c.

Then I'll pop it up on the ramps and try to get it near level, got me trusty leveling app.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Update, before and after picture showing ambient, and also the angle of lean.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Further update see pictures, I've jsut taken it off EHU, and onto gas, took temp pictures then and I'm happy it would go down to temp if left long enough at this ambient figure.

I cannot get it properly level, side to side is ok, but I'm 2 degrees down at the front, Says three, but I was making it go 1 more due to where I was standing, I honestly don't think that 2 degrees or even 3 should make a difference, if it does, then I'm stuffed as we never take the ramps with us, and this has never been a problem with other fridges.


While I member, I had a good feel of the pipework in the back, none that I could reach was getting very warm, maybe as warm as 1/2 hour old cup of tea, certainly the back of my hand was fine on it.

Any thoughts, has anyone felt their own pipes (be nice)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That thermometer Kev - does the wire (which looks quite thick) - run into the freezer compartment?

I'm thinking that will break the seal, preventing it from working efficiently.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hard to say Jean, it's not that thick 2mm ish and it is designed for this purpose, the freezer has a plastic seal which should yield a bit too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Latest pics, it's been on LPG since around 12pm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just checked it again.

Temp is at -2.5, pipes are slightly warmer on the back chimney is too hot to touch for long.

Just put it onto ehu again to see if it will cool more, Star turned to full all day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just had a look at the gauge wire, it was holding it slightly open, so I moved it to the bottom of the freezer box door I think the door closed properly this time, withing to see if it drops below -2.5 now, I'll leave it if it is for longer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Down to -4.5 now, so I'll leave it overnight, and check in the morning, then put it back onto LPG to see if it can maintain it.


Any other suggestions?

I'm wondering if there is any point in turning it over.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Anything to report on this one please.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes drew, I left it on EHU overnight, I went out a little while ago and it was still running.

See pictures of freezer box and ambient temps, I have switched it over to gas, I'll look at it again after there has been enough time for a change to happen.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

In case anyone wants one, this is the gauge I have except in Silver.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Digital-Fr...in-Feature/7016611667?iid=122883569053&chn=ps


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just checked the temp and it has gone from -19c to -4c in about an hour since being switched to gas, pointing to to some sort of gas problem, I'm still not thinking that inverting the fridge will do anything, so going to remove the burner cover and investigate, will take yet more pictures.

Thoughts as ever most welcome..


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi kev

have you checked the flu pipe for blockage and also cleaned the jet

i have heard the jet gets blocked with fluff and also heard of a mouse nest blockage in the flue


barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You just stopped me from doing just that Barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well that went well, you are dealing with a muppet.

Yesterday I thought that seeing as I'm on EHU, I'll zap something into the batteries, this morning I checked them and both full, so turned fridge to gas, then turned the power switch off which is my habit so less chance of a flat, I just went out to have a look at the burner gubbins, and being safety conscious felt for heat around the burner, hmm, stone cold WTF, Hmm why no clicking from the ignition, went inside to check it was actually still turned to gas, yup, no flashing light, Hmm, try hob, got gas, won't light, Hmm why no clicking again, ah penny drops, YTF turn switch on and we have clicking again so back to square one again fridge re-lit. 


I need a bloody holiday, need a working fridge for that, Liz will not go without one, I'm not fussed, getting fresh food each day is fine with me.

Watch this space>>>>


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

If your temp got down to -19 overnight then the refrigeration system is working and the "ammonia" will be doing its thing. It will be as suggested either the burner worn out (which they do) or a restriction of some sort. When the gas jet is operating as it should it will sound like the burners on your hob. Small jet engine and have clear blue ish pointed cone jets. If they are yellowish then faulty flow or jets.

Can be cleaned with nozzle file but if worn too big you will need to replace as best practice to keep the system balanced.

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Alan, I did all the maintenance in April this year before going away (fridge has been rubbish since we got this van) I fitted a new jet and did a thorough clean of the system then, I agree regarding the function of the chemicals.

Pic taken 24th April


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Last temp check was 11:38

Just checked at 12:39, and it has gone from -4c to -10, which to me seems very good, bearing in mind there is nothing but a 500ml half full water bottle in the freezer box.

So why when we go away does it not work like this.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Are you now saying that the fridge is now working on gas?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes Drew, should have put that, it has always worked on gas, but then it seems not too despite the gas being lit, temp is no down to -12, so only 2c less than an hour ago.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Might having a level van improved things?

I used to have two levels permanently attached to the van, one on the dash in front of me and the other on my side side window. Whenever we parked up, this enabled me to level the van within reason, and with the aid of a fixed compass I could park facing east. With the sun rising in the east to open the day it would help to clear any condensation on the windscreen.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd say yes, but we park fairly level anyway, as I have a serious sense of level, (labyrinthitis) and we'd roll of the bed too


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks to the link for the sensor Kev, I've just ordered it. I've also asked for a price to fit a fan for the fridge. From 2 different sources.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No worries Jean, fitting a fan is fairly easy, I used electrical ties to fasten it to a small piece of ply, and screwed that in behind the top vent, usually plenty of room, there is 12v behind the fridge near the bottom to take the power from, you just route it via a switch in one of the wires, then onto the fan, very simple.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Update see pictures of latest temps.

We seem to have stopped going down, ambient is quite high outside the van now so maybe it's at it's limit as the sun has been on the fridge vent most of the day, so worst case scenario anyway, I put the "single" fan on for a while, maybe 20 minute, it dropped 0.2 of a degree, but I think my testing has reached a limit, not sure what to do next, it's working now, i will of course dive into it again tomorrow and try to clean it again, chimley n all.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No worries Jean, fitting a fan is fairly easy, I used electrical ties to fasten it to a small piece of ply, and screwed that in behind the top vent, usually plenty of room, there is 12v behind the fridge near the bottom to take the power from, you just route it via a switch in one of the wires, then onto the fan, very simple.


I wish I'd the courage to tackle it Kev - and if I'd anyone in the family or friend circle with any practical skills I would - but I'm it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shame you're so far away, I'd do it for you Jean.

I'm going back on fridge duty shortly, no idea what is wrong with it, but dismantling the back bits to clean is the job of the day, trying not to break anything whilst doing it, I think the worst bit will be trying to clean the chimley, I removed the burner box/cover & tapped it yesterday and a lot of rust fell down, I'll look closer and take pictures of what I find in the sunlight before delving in.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

kev

i park in all angles mainly ar-e up as cannot normally be bothered to get the levels out unless stopping for a few days never had a problem


yes i have 2 fans fitted that are run through a thermostat switch on around 39c off around 33c and just let them do there own thing

just ordered some more fans as a couple of friends want them

did you clean out the flue?

last week my german friends fridge was playing up and the repair shop just blew out athe burner area and flue and all seems better now
but it had been 36c outside and on mine im sure the fans work well


hope it works soon so that you can get away for a break

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not got out of the house yet Barry :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Update 


I can't upload pictures on here now, it keeps getting better.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Update

Here's a link to my dropbox all the pictures are in there.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rw3z7d4ig9rh08a/AAARXoM3wGgxmpezWFICPaSSa?dl=0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah working again


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

From your pictures it looks as if the burner hasn't been serviced for a considerable time. Your time and effort should make a huge difference Kev. Well done.

As an add on did you completely remove the burner and clean it out? If not please do so i.e. if you haven't assembled it yet.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

See told you .......Superbodger.

Was it cleaning the flue that sorted it Kev ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Only did it on April 25th though Drew, using the same brush, I forgot to take the lazy T screw out last time too, minor panic as I thought the brush was jammed in, couldn't move it up or down.

For the money they charge for the damned things, you would expect better materials, Swift etc should demand stainless at least for the chimney.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> See told you .......Superbodger.
> 
> Was it cleaning the flue that sorted it Kev ?


It didn't last time, got just as much out too, not sure what more I can do, I can't clean it every time I go out in it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey, I must've missed something - have you changed your alter ego Kev?!?

I'm confused enough!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Ah working again


Glad you're sorted and thanks for putting up the photos - gives me some idea of what it's all about.

Re photo 4 - is the muck I the floor from something you've already cleaned?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*Re photo 4 - is the muck I the floor from something you've already cleaned?*

I've seen a teaspoonful come out Jean.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It seems to be in the wrong place to have come out of the chimney so I thought maybe he'd been rubbing something else down.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Hey, I must've missed something - have you changed your alter ego Kev?!?
> 
> I'm confused enough!!


Yes, then I'm the same on different forums, I'll change the Owners avatar later, still playing with this damned fridge.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> It seems to be in the wrong place to have come out of the chimney so I thought maybe he'd been rubbing something else down.


It got moved a bit when I dropped a screwdriver Jean, but it directly below the chimney, and came from in there, I've just taken off the burner bar after checking the ignition and TC were in the correct place in the flame.

And discovered this lot, which can only have come via the gas pipe, I've not looked up top yet, but I think this is jsut from the damned rubbishy dometic gas pipe, the rest up to the fridge should be all copper.

I'll have to see if I can take it off and possibly blow through, replace with copper or maybe if I can re use the ends, get a steel pipe, not sure where to get that from though, to small for brake pipe I think, I'll mic it up, would that be a spare part or not?

the grit next to the penny is what came out of pictures 1 & 2.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tried to follow the pipe, nit enough space so got the old phone in there to video it, follow link, I was hoping it would show more, need to look from above, the 8mm goes into the fridges controller and comes out as 8mm, then dives down the back Grr.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hrrtn2r4wwhj7c5/20180822_145912.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Video from the top vent, looks like it goes under top cover of the fridge, so hopefully a new pipe will cure it, although the outer surface look good enough, so much for oil in LPG then eh?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7utsg312avsbubc/20180822_151048.mp4?dl=0

This is the fridge details.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pipe found, identified over the phone and ordered, rung me gas repair bloke and he'll fit it for me as I am not allowed to do any lifting these days.

Shame it'll take 10 days to get it in stock, but hopingley after a lot of farting about this will cure it, I looked at a new burner bar just in case £98 a throw.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well done Kev - nearly there!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Rightyho I have put it all back together, switched it to gas and it has never lit so fast, 2 flashes and whoosh, I have a viewer coming to see it tomorrow evening and we're viewing houses all day tomorrow so I didn't want parts n screws going missing.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Didn't realise you were selling it Kev - no wonder you were in a hurry to get it fixed!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wanted it fixed so we can use it till we sell it, and I didn't want to pass on a duff van either.

However something odd happened yesterday and I am clueless as to what or why, Last night after we'd gone to bed, Liz kept hearing an odd sound, can't explain, anyway, I got dressed and went outside to look, nothing going on I could see or hear, anyhoo, I saw something at the back of the van, a reflection I thought at first, but as I got closer it didn't move, then I realised that it was the blue flame of the fridges burner, which was very odd as I had turned it right off after testing it would still light, this was about 4 hours earlier so not latent gas burning off, so I went inside to check the knobs position and it was totally off, which is the 180 opposite to gas on, so I double checked, yes deffo OFF, went back out, fridge still lit so I blew it out, turned the gas off at the manifold and went to go back indoors, but I thought let me turn it to gas and see what happens, nothing, no flashing light, no clicking, I did check the power was switched on,having screwed up the other day, yes, the hob igniter worked, so I thought sod it and went in to be as I could do anything in the dark.

I won't get much of a chance to look at it today, so any ideas you have are more welcome than usual, as said I am utterly clueless, I didn't play with any wiring other than the ignition at the burner end, which worked as it fired the fridge up earlier.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Has to be a fault on the fridge gas valve surely ?

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could be. 

This fridge types selector switch is purely electric Terry, simple rotary contacts, so if it's that I can strip and clean them like a cars points, done it a few times, but aggressive turning back and forth usually get it going briefly, that didn't work last night though, this in turn energises the gas valve I think in conjunction with the TC, but not sure as it's a while since I've looked at one up close, so you might be right.

The left pic is a std selector switch pre AES actually of the Laika as I has to buy a new one, still a van virgin back then, but only £27, I stripped it as I wanted to know how it worked in case I had the issue again, the right pic is the top of the self build fridge freezer, but essentially the same layout as this one on top, just a different ignition method.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got back from looking at a tremendous building plot just now, stupendous views, but 1 acre might be too much for us now.

Anyway, first thing I did was nip in the van to see if it would work on 240v as this would perhaps point me somewhere, anyway I went to gas first and it started flashing and sparking, so no idea why it acted up last night, as even if it was a selector switch problem, turning off is turning off, so could only be a broken spindle not activating anything, but there is loads of resistance to turning the control knob, and on 240v the chimney is getting warm, so as clueless as last night, and most days if I'm honest


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Did you blow through the gas pipes as suggested? Remove pipe from burner, with said pipe pointing away from van turn on gas full and blow through pipework.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No Drew, I found the problem to be due to the rusty pipe blocking the jet so ordered a new one, we're not going anywhere for a while so it seemed pointless.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev the gas valve has a really fine filter on the discharge side, so if you have sediment at the jet it can only have come from the feed pipe ex the gas valve.

Have you checked the filter?

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Kev the gas valve has a really fine filter on the discharge side, so if you have sediment at the jet it can only have come from the feed pipe ex the gas valve.
> 
> Have you checked the filter?
> 
> .


Not sure where to look for that John?

It was rust in the gas side of the burner jet, proper gritty stuff, not a sediment, there was none on top of he actual burner though from the chimney, at least I didn't see any..


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If you follow the tube that feeds the burner back away from burner, you'll find it connected to a cast aluminium device the the gas control valve, which is the unit that controls the availability of gas to the burner.

The filter is in the outlet of that unit.

.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Did you manage to sell your motorhome Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Did you manage to sell your motorhome Kev?


Answered on MHOwners Drew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> If you follow the tube that feeds the burner back away from burner, you'll find it connected to a cast aluminium device the the gas control valve, which is the unit that controls the availability of gas to the burner.
> 
> The filter is in the outlet of that unit.
> 
> .


Thanks John  

I can't take the fridge out to get access to it John, so I'll get the engineer to do it when he changes the steel pipe in about two weeks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I forgot I'd left the fridge on EHU overnight, it had got down to -22 which i think was pretty exceptional, anyway about 2 hours ago, I put the burner back in place rebuilt the box around it and put it back on to gas, Looked at it just now and it's at -3, so I have turned it off and locked the van up, all I can think is that more crap has got blown down the pipe blocking the gas flow at the jet, although the flame looks strong enough, and blue, putting my hand above it it doesn't feel particularly hot, I give in.

*@Tuggs*, do you know what your freezer gets down to on EHU turned right up/down? just for reference as a guide to mines performance.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi kev

not sure on your setup but on a lot the pipe from the regulator to the jet is steel and corrodes so that could be it


barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure if you've missed a couple of posts Barry, it's all in hand I'm just buggering about.

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/2981407-post61.html

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/2981413-post64.html


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I forgot I'd left the fridge on EHU overnight, it had got down to -22 which i think was pretty exceptional, anyway about 2 hours ago, I put the burner back in place rebuilt the box around it and put it back on to gas, Looked at it just now and it's at -3, so I have turned it off and locked the van up, all I can think is that more crap has got blown down the pipe blocking the gas flow at the jet, although the flame looks strong enough, and blue, putting my hand above it it doesn't feel particularly hot, I give in.
> 
> *@Tuggs, do you know what your freezer gets down to on EHU turned right up/down? just for reference as a guide to mines performance.*


*
*

I usually set the thermostat to a bit under halfway when I first fire it up on EHU at home.

The freezer usually goes down to -12/-15 and the fridge to about +3.

It's much the same on gas when wilding, but does fluctuate a fair bit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Geoff, I always put it on full overnight, then fill it up and turn it to about halfway, Trouble is Liz takes ages to find wah she wants, so all the cool falls on the floor


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi kev have missed a lot as bad internet in east germany

but now on the way back to blighty sunday morning crossing

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you had a good break Barry?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As mentioned earlier I ordered a new pipe, I just rang BuySpares to see where it was only to be told it was obsolete, not sure what to do next, I'm thinking the ends are okay, so perhaps get some brake pipe made up or copper if I can find it thin enough, the pipe is about 3/16, copper and brake pipe are available, wish I'd know this yesterday, the van is at the garage now, won't see it til tomorrow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

See pictures of both ends of the pipe, one is the valve end, the other rusty end is the burner end, 3/16 brake pipe is the cure, I got it made up while it was at the garage for it's MOT, I didn't bother making it the exact shape as the original, I don't think the gas will mind. I have to leak test it, but I think it's a good sound repair, will report back later.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Surely 3/16" (5mm) is too small, from memory the original would have been 6 or 8 mm ?

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Surely 3/16" (5mm) is too small, from memory the original would have been 6 or 8 mm ?
> 
> .


Fraid not John, I measured it first, even the flare ends are the same size so was able to use a normal brake pipe flaring tool, 8mm is the normal pipe elsewhere though.

Three pipes in the picture, left is the one I've changed, center is the TC pipe, and right is the main feed pipe, which I think might be 10mm

The middle pipe between the old pipe in the second picture is a bit of 8mm I had kicking about in the garage.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Yes Kev, just come in from measuring mine and yes it is 5mm it was the main feed I was thinking of.

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I fully expected it to be 8mm John, but was happy to find it was brake pipe size, not sure if there is a flare tool for 8mm, but it now has kunifer pipe.


----------

